# To wrap the fattie with Bacon or not?



## minnox (Oct 13, 2013)

I have wrapped fatties with Bacon and I have done them without and I have to say I am not a fan of the basket weave bacon wrap. It does make a great presentation but I like the bacon to be precooked and inside the fattie. The problem I have it after it is done smoking and rested when I go to slice it and the bacon does not stick to the outside, also I have to take an extra step to cook the bacon to a more crisp state. The main reason I don't like to wrap is I really like that smoke flavor to get deep in the sausage and you still can get the bacon flavor if you want it by adding it to the inside.

Just my 2cents worth.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 13, 2013)

That's what is so nice about making good Q. Their are so many ways to do it and none of them are wrong.

Do you have any pics?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## minnox (Oct 13, 2013)

Here is my beef mac and cheese with bacon inside and a few half strips on top













1013smoke2.JPG



__ minnox
__ Oct 13, 2013






Beef mixed with buffalo sauce then blue cheese bacon and more buffalo sauce inside













1013smoke1.jpeg



__ minnox
__ Oct 13, 2013






Pizza!!!













pf1.jpeg



__ minnox
__ Oct 9, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Oct 13, 2013)

You have the fattie's going your way.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rdknb (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks very good, do them like you like them


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 14, 2013)

They look awesome with or with out bacon


----------

